# PCB done with my CNC mill



## PEU (Aug 27, 2008)

I needed some simple PCBs, so instead of using the toner transfer method I went for the mechanical method 

Google Video


Pablo


----------



## Torque1st (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice!

Years ago there was a rapid prototype PCB system that used a similar technique. I have no idea if it is currently available.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cool Pablo


----------



## Torque1st (Aug 30, 2008)

To hold down a PC board make a vacuum table. You don't have to get as fancy as the production models:
http://www.systauto.com/vacuum/
Use a piece of perf board under the part to allow the vacuum to reach the board and allow your drill to penetrate for thru holes. Tape off any unused holes on the vacuum table. You can get the general idea from the above link. A shop air powered vacuum generator can be used.


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice!
What's the board actually doing? I can't see any routing on it


----------



## PEU (Aug 31, 2008)

Its a simple cable adaptor, you solder a db25 connector directly to it and some resistors. Not flashlight related.
I will do a more elaborate version tomorrow, double layer, for the first time, whish me luck 


Pablo


----------



## Torque1st (Aug 31, 2008)

Back in the old days some PC hardware companies sold cable scrambler for Dx-25/15/9 connectors. They were nothing more than a PC board soldered between those connectors with holes for jumpers and components with a nice plastic housing. Some of them had straight thru traces between the pins also that could be cut. Cables were complex back in those days and equipment had "dumb" hardware interfaces. Some of those connectors had LED's to indicate signal status. I used a number of those scramble connectors to interface standard cables to specific pieces of equipment. I still have a few of them inhabiting old junk boxes.


----------



## Superdave (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice!

now you've got me thinking... i've got one of these at work: 






I bet i could get the engraver to do custom boards as well. I have like 30 different bits for it. 

I'm gonna try it this week:thumbsup:


----------



## PEU (Sep 1, 2008)

you can do pcbs for sure in that nice engraver, key to success is keeping the board perfectly flat.

I machined a board today, but I failed when I tried to align for the other side, I made a video of the good side: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3405616966167555825&hl=en


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2008)

Great stuff Pablo. 
Cheers Norm


----------



## Torque1st (Sep 1, 2008)

Two alignment holes in the PCB will help when it comes to the second side. Find the holes and align your axis to them. I have no idea how your NC program is set up tho.

If you made a vacuum table you could place dowel pins in holes for alignment.


----------



## PEU (Sep 1, 2008)

I used alignment holes, but Im doing something wrong, a good sleep will help me think and find the right procedure 


Pablo


----------



## HarryN (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Pablo - nice video.

Was that run on your home built or the industrial mill ?

From my limited experience, the primary alignment hole must be used with only the exact same pin that was in the same hole from both sides of the board. (in other words, consider trying to use a central alignment hole / pin combo, then a secondary hole or 2.

Perhaps you can program a drill position into the mill, and put the bit through this hole manually to align the board. This could be your "second" alignment mark.


----------

